# What Do YOU Do To Feel Pretty?



## Flutterby68 (Sep 29, 2009)

What do you ladies do to feel pretty in a society that says women over a certain size CAN'T be pretty? 

I don't wear makeup very often, but I do try to wear jewelry unless I'm doing housework or something. Since I make my own jewelry, I always have something nice to wear if I want to. 

As for clothes... I used to live in sweatpants. When I was working, I wore professional clothes to work and always managed to look decent, if not great. I just didn't want to BOTHER with it. I guess I felt like it was pointless to try because I would never be pretty. 

Now that I'm not working, I try to wear jeans every day and the top be flattering. If I wear tshirts, they are not stretched out and stained, but clean and fit well. When/if I find another job, I'm going to make more of an effort with my office clothes.


----------



## Tau (Sep 29, 2009)

I turn up the music and dance, at home, in my car. There's also a fantastic club where we dance on tables - I can't begin to tell you how deeply I get off on that. I feel invincilbe when I'm up there. Also, belly dance. The costumes, the movements - I pretend I'm the favourite courtesan in the Pharoahs court about to execute a daring escape and gallop off into the distance with a Nubian prince  Also, I can't leave the house without my earrings - I love huge, chunky gold jewelry and my hair looking good. And lipgloss!! I cannot do without my lipgloss  But really, best beauty treatment of all, is really fantastic sex. Its just in depressingly short supply


----------



## Sugar (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't wear makeup either and I'm always light on the jewelry. 

I have some joint damage on my feet and I'm really sensitive about that bump now...I feel like my feet used to be adorable...not so much now. Anyway, I get a mani/pedi every 3-4 weeks. It's little but it makes a huge difference in how I feel. The mani usually comes off in a week, but the pedi lasts the full time.

I also take the time to tint my hair once a month now that I'm about 30% silver. It's a simple box of Natural Instincts. Plus I feel like it keeps my hair in better shape and tames the coarse silver.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Sep 29, 2009)

I would LOVE to be able to take belly dancing lessons. I've wanted to for over a decade, but always needed to do something else.

I've decided that once I find another job and start getting a regular paycheck again, I AM going to take belly dancing lessons. I deserve to do something JUST FOR ME.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 29, 2009)

I excercise. I have been practicing yoga and bellydance for almost 4 years. I love how peaceful and calm the yoga makes me feel. And the bellydancing makes me feel so sexy when I'm shimmying around. I feel like a goddess. I really enjoy it. Most recently I've taken up pole dancing/exotic dance; it's really great excercise and I have a whole other respect for sckrippas (strippers)!  Being on the pole is so fun too! It definitely builds your confidence and helps with becoming more comfortable with your body - the way it looks, the way it moves, etc. And then practicing at home with a more than appreciative audience always makes for a good time. 

I also love clothes, love fashion, etc. I enjoy dressing well. I'm a woman who prefers to be in dresses and heels; whether I'm grocery shopping or going to dinner. I am into undergarments as well. Pretty lacy, racy things. A bustier or pretty panties. I'm a big fan of matching bra/panty sets too. 

A spa day here and there for some pampering is nice too. But since I don't always have time for that; my normal upkeep is just getting my brows, fill in, pedi and hair done like clock work; so about every 2 weeks. I enjoy looking and feeling put together and taking an overall pride in my appearance. 

Also - a spritz of a nice smell good is a quick way to feel pretty too. I know I really like catching wafs of my sig. scent throughout the day. It's a nice touch. 

Whatever you do, Flutterby, do it for you! And have some fun with it!


----------



## Tania (Sep 29, 2009)

I spend way more than I ought on clothes, jewelry, and makeup. I get my hair done and my brows waxed every month. It all helps me feel put-together and in control of my appearance and through it, my life. 

I feel best when I live the look and lifestyle I admire most. I do my best to create an elegant, retro identity and lifestyle, cobbling together inherited antiques and old and new pieces of jewelry, clothing, and furniture/decor that I like (when I can afford it, ha). At the moment, most of my cool knicknacks and furniture are in storage, but my 1930s painted bedroom set is here at home. That makes me happy.


----------



## jdsumm (Sep 29, 2009)

Well for me, I am just learning to think of myself as pretty NOW, not pretty, "if only"... so it has been a fun year for me as I have actually spent time and money (too much money unfortunately) purchasing things that look good and sexy even. Now, at least most of the time, when I look in the mirror, I actually do see true beauty. (wow, I said that out loud without any disclaimers -that's new for me!) Anyway, I no longer have only "granny panties", I have very sexy panties and bras and even some pretty hot lingerie. I have 3 new pair of high heels that look very hot, although I still wobble around in them as I'm not used to walking in them yet. One big thing for me that may sound silly but it has made a huge difference for me, is going to get my nails done --I love having pretty fingernails! I even got my first pedicure this year.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 29, 2009)

I love to wear some makeup, never forget my mascara! I never save perfume for a special occasion either, that always makes me feel all girly

Also, pretty underwear....laces and frills.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 29, 2009)

as most people on here know...i have a serious lipstick habit. love it!makes me feel all girlie and pretty. :kiss2:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 29, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 30, 2009)

In addition to what some of the other posters have said, I like to wear nice matching underwear under my clothes. Makes me feel sexy and carry myself differently throughout the day.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Sep 30, 2009)

It's SO hard for me to find matching underwear sets. The sets that come packaged together, either the bra or the panties don't fit right. Drives me crazy. The only way I can buy matching sets is to spend a FORTUNE at somewhere like Lane Bryant and buy them separately.. wish I could afford to, because I NEED a pick me up.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2009)

Flutterby68 said:


> *It's SO hard for me to find matching underwear sets.* The sets that come packaged together, either the bra or the panties don't fit right. Drives me crazy. The only way I can buy matching sets is to spend a FORTUNE at somewhere like Lane Bryant and buy them separately.. wish I could afford to, because I NEED a pick me up.



I have the same problem here, have to buy seperates. Most of the time I can mix and match and they end up looking like a set, but why does it have to be so expensive:doh: They are just bitty pieces of fabric lol.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 30, 2009)

I sing.

I've been singing since I was old enough to talk, and even before, really. It's something that makes me feel completely at peace with myself. I feel so in my element and happy when I sing. :happy:


----------



## Crystal (Sep 30, 2009)

When Bath and Body Works has a Semi-Annual sale, I stock up on $12 Body Cream (closer to $4 or $5 during the sale).

I shave almost every day, even if it's just a quick shave, and I always put lotion on my legs and arms when I get out of the shower. It makes my legs even smoother and leaves my body smelling fresh (my particular favorite is Moonlight Path).

Even if I'm feeling bad, smelling delicious and having smooth legs makes me feel super sexy.


----------



## katherine22 (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a clothing designer and love beautiful fabric particularly silk. I wearl dresses, high heels and NEVER leave the house without wearing make-up. I do not believe in the concept of natural beauty, to me beauty is cultivation.


----------



## katherine22 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tau said:


> I turn up the music and dance, at home, in my car. There's also a fantastic club where we dance on tables - I can't begin to tell you how deeply I get off on that. I feel invincilbe when I'm up there. Also, belly dance. The costumes, the movements - I pretend I'm the favourite courtesan in the Pharoahs court about to execute a daring escape and gallop off into the distance with a Nubian prince  Also, I can't leave the house without my earrings - I love huge, chunky gold jewelry and my hair looking good. And lipgloss!! I cannot do without my lipgloss  But really, best beauty treatment of all, is really fantastic sex. Its just in depressingly short supply



Rock on, Tau


----------



## Tau (Oct 1, 2009)

Flutterby68 said:


> I would LOVE to be able to take belly dancing lessons. I've wanted to for over a decade, but always needed to do something else.
> 
> I've decided that once I find another job and start getting a regular paycheck again, I AM going to take belly dancing lessons. I deserve to do something JUST FOR ME.


f

Do it chick! It feels amazing. Ash, I have a question about the pole dancing. I have trouble lifting my body weight with my arms - as in monkey bars at the park are agony - would that be a problem if I wanted to do the pole dancing cos I really, really want to do it!


----------



## Tau (Oct 1, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I am a clothing designer and love beautiful fabric particularly silk. I wearl dresses, high heels and NEVER leave the house without wearing make-up. I do not believe in the concept of natural beauty, to me beauty is cultivation.



Ooooo! I'm so interested in learning how to design as well. I'm currently channeling all my cash into camera equipment and learning photoshop but next year I want to take a fashion design course and learn how to create beautiful clothes. You're so lucky you have this skill.


----------



## Tau (Oct 1, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I sing.
> 
> I've been singing since I was old enough to talk, and even before, really. It's something that makes me feel completely at peace with myself. I feel so in my element and happy when I sing. :happy:



I read somewhere that this produces endorphins. I love to sing as well, when I'm feeling really low I sing a few of my favourite hymns from when I was in school and it immediatly lightens my spirit. My std 2 teacher, Sister Emmanuelle, told us that singing is like praying twice because you're using an instrument of God in the best way possible  Thats always warmed me up inside.


----------



## Tau (Oct 1, 2009)

jdsumm said:


> Well for me, I am just learning to think of myself as pretty NOW, not pretty, "if only"... so it has been a fun year for me as I have actually spent time and money (too much money unfortunately) purchasing things that look good and sexy even. Now, at least most of the time, when I look in the mirror, I actually do see true beauty. (wow, I said that out loud without any disclaimers -that's new for me!) Anyway, I no longer have only "granny panties", I have very sexy panties and bras and even some pretty hot lingerie. I have 3 new pair of high heels that look very hot, although I still wobble around in them as I'm not used to walking in them yet. One big thing for me that may sound silly but it has made a huge difference for me, is going to get my nails done --I love having pretty fingernails! I even got my first pedicure this year.



YAY You!!!! That makes me so happy to hear


----------



## Flutterby68 (Oct 1, 2009)

I sing and I'm very good at it, but I have SUCH crippling stage fright I can't even do karaoke in a bar with a bunch of people I know. It literally makes me run to the bathroom to be sick. 

I DO make handmade one-of-a-kind jewelry and I love it... but it's funny, I so seldom wear it. I concentrate so much on making it to sell that I forget that I'm allowed to wear it too.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tau said:


> f
> 
> Do it chick! It feels amazing. Ash, I have a question about the pole dancing. I have trouble lifting my body weight with my arms - as in monkey bars at the park are agony - would that be a problem if I wanted to do the pole dancing cos I really, really want to do it!



Not at first. I highly recommend another form of excercise in conjunction with the pole dancing for strength and stamina. You start of slowly though, so don't worry about not being able to lift your weight. There are different levels to the pole dancing; so you'd start off as a beginner with some basic pole moves. Nothing that requires advanced choreography or anything. Cause lemme tell you, honey...the shit is hard! But fun! Be prepared to sweat!


----------



## jdsumm (Oct 1, 2009)

Tau said:


> YAY You!!!! That makes me so happy to hear



Thank you!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tau said:


> I read somewhere that this produces endorphins. I love to sing as well, when I'm feeling really low I sing a few of my favourite hymns from when I was in school and it immediatly lightens my spirit. My std 2 teacher, Sister Emmanuelle, told us that singing is like praying twice because you're using an instrument of God in the best way possible  Thats always warmed me up inside.





Yes, I love to sing some of my favorite hymns as well! And I love that description about singing is praying twice...I'll definitley remember that the next time I'm singing. Thank you so much for sharing that with me!


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not a real girly girl but sometimes will wear light make-up, like lip color and mascara or something. If I want to feel really pretty, though, I end up taking off my clothes and wrapping myself in a bed sheet! I think it's related to when I was a little girl playing princess with all the blankets swirled around me like a huge ball gown's skirts. *stares at the ceiling* I do wear "pretty" skirts and dresses often yet they still feel utilitarian rather than sexy. Flowy Grecian type dresses are in sort of, now, arent' they? 

Maybe I should post this in one of the many confession threads? lol

Singing makes me feel better, as others have posted here. I don't know how much better it makes other people feel when they hear me, though, ha ha.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Oct 1, 2009)

*I love Perfume, especially sexy scents with a musky/oriential/vanilla tone. I have a signature scent that I wear everyday (Dior Addict) and the minute I put it on, I feel fierce!

I am a makeup junkie, so I love going to Sephora and getting new products or stocking up on favs. I wear makeup daily and it makes me feel great!

And I have to get my nails and eyebrows done every pay day (2 weeks) - I hate going more than 2 week with either of these things not done!*


----------



## rainyday (Oct 2, 2009)

Sleep.

Having sleep problems for the last five years (getting better) has really made me realize that the best beauty aid of all is consistent, quality sleep. When I am able to get a full night's worth and am rested I look and feel much more attractive.


----------



## Cupcake23 (Oct 8, 2009)

This is what I do to feel pretty:

Sexy underwear (preferably matching, like you Ruffie)
Dance alone in my house (I memorize the dances to 80s music videos)
Take baths by candlelight
Wear high heels as often as possible
Spend time with men that appreciate curves
Look at old pictures of myself that I like
Touch myself :blush:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 14, 2009)

I take a long lovely bath, lock myself in my room, turn up some dirty derogitory hip hop, put on frilly knickers and bra, with some heels, and strut around for a while. Seriously.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 16, 2009)

Getting my nails done.. I love fake nails and I sososo hated having itty bitty bitten ones before. They just make me feel more attractive. Even though I've been having money problems lately I try to save up enough cash to have them done every other week.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Getting my nails done.. I love fake nails and I sososo hated having itty bitty bitten ones before. They just make me feel more attractive. Even though I've been having money problems lately I try to save up enough cash to have them done every other week.



Ooh yes, I love getting mine done too. They make you carry your hands differently, more feminine somehow. Well, they do for me


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Ooh yes, I love getting mine done too. They make you carry your hands differently, more feminine somehow. Well, they do for me



Yep me too!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 16, 2009)

I just walk outside, and all the cat calls make me feel pretty. Jk jk I just masturbate.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 17, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I just walk outside, and all the cat calls make me feel pretty. Jk jk I just masturbate.



That usually makes me feel a lot of things... but not necessarily pretty. ha.

One thing I do is make what's around me pretty. Example: interviewer never called back despite saying she would and I feel totally fail, so I shop for beautiful homegoods

I might be an unemployable loser with no hope for a future BUT... I have some really pretty crap. So, you know, it's ok in the end.


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 17, 2009)

Go running and biking - having a good run or a good ride always makes me feel good about myself. 

Wearing sexy undies and a pretty bra helps too. As does actually doing my hair and makeup


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2009)

I fuss with my hair, wear makeup (won't go anywhere without at least facepowder and lipstick), I do my own manicure. I love to use scented shower gels and lotions. Right now, I'm hooked on a Bath & Body scent from last year (don't know if they have it this year) - Perfect Autumn - Pumpkin! Love, love love it. I love to wear rings too.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Oct 19, 2009)

To feel good I like to wash my hair and put serum in it and blow dry it straight. Then instead of my glasses I will pop a pair of contacts in and do some nice eye makeup and lipstick and try and call a friend or go for a walk.

I have about 20 different MAC lipsticks... hehehehehehehehe


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 27, 2009)

oh quite a few things.......do my hair, wear make-up and jewelry, and strangely enough, I feel pretty when I give myself a pedicure. Even when no one else sees it. I know my feet are looking nice, and will get home, take my shoes and socks off and admire my feet  . My Timneh African Grey parrot admires them too and prefers when I paint my toenails red lol, so I usually paint them red to please him.  . He's quite irritated when I don't paint them red. lol Yeah, he's the boss. lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 27, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> oh quite a few things.......do my hair, wear make-up and jewelry, and strangely enough, I feel pretty when I give myself a pedicure. Even when no one else sees it. I know my feet are looking nice, and will get home, take my shoes and socks off and admire my feet  . My Timneh African Grey parrot admires them too and prefers when I paint my toenails red lol, so I usually paint them red to please him.  . He's quite irritated when I don't paint them red. lol Yeah, he's the boss. lol



LOL, seems like there is no pleasing men.....even the male parrots now:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 28, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, seems like there is no pleasing men.....even the male parrots now:



Hah! Both of those are the truth! lol He'll grumble to himself when he notices I painted them pink, so now they're painted red 98% of the time


----------



## Jes (Oct 29, 2009)

i like to smell good and have very soft skin.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 29, 2009)

Use my pedegg, use nice scented body butter from Bath & Body works, paint my toe nails a dark color and use lighter on my fingers, wear pretty jewelry and nice smelling perfume.

I wear make up every day.


----------



## plushkitty (Oct 30, 2009)

My nails are almost always painted, fingers and toes. I have a veritable rainbow of nail polish in my collection! (Yup, I do them myself.) Something bright and sparkly is always a mood lifter. 

Makeup does help my confidence in my appearance, but it takes a while to get everything covered without looking artificial and it doesn't look good for long. Acne and oily skin... as in, if I do my face at 7, I look like the Amazing Human Mirror before noon. No makeup primer or powder has been able to conquer the shine so far. I'd rather go barefaced than wear grease-filled makeup, so usually I just do my face for special occasions.

Strangely enough, I feel prettier naked than I do clothed. :blush: I like to take a long, hot shower, then lounge about naked on my bed. My family has learned not to come in without warning after I've bathed.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 31, 2009)

I only do makeup for special occasions; my mother never used any, so I never saw it modeled or learned to feel comfortable with it. 

What does the trick for me is waxing my eyebrows. Mine are very black and very heavy. For about a day or two afterwards, my skin is a little red, but then I really like how they look for a couple weeks afterwards. I also have a couple of favorite blouses that I think are great colors for me, and paired with the right necklace, they just make me feel ready for anything.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2009)

plushkitty said:


> Makeup does help my confidence in my appearance, but it takes a while to get everything covered without looking artificial and it doesn't look good for long. Acne and oily skin... as in, if I do my face at 7, I look like the Amazing Human Mirror before noon. No makeup primer or powder has been able to conquer the shine so far. I'd rather go barefaced than wear grease-filled makeup, so usually I just do my face for special occasions.



I have oily skin too, but I still do makeup. I use Mary Kay medium foundation, it has oil absorbing properties. Mary Kay also has a mattifer you can apply after moisturizer (oil-free moisturizer). I also buy Clean & Clear Oil Blotters. They aren't the tissues, but these blue squares that feel kind of like thin latex. Anyway, they really do work. If you prefer mineral makeup, use Mary Kay's or Bare Minerals. I've tried other brands and the oil makes the mineral makeup "float" on my face late in the day. It creates an unreal, ugly mask on my face. Mary Kay's does absorb oil, but I prefer the medium makeup over the mineral. Everyone keeps telling me that the one positive of oily skin is your skin doesn't age as quickly as dry/normal skin. Sigh! You'd think at 53 years of age, I'd at least have normal skin instead of oily.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 1, 2009)

I go through phases when I need to feel beautiful and other times when I don't care so much. 

When I have those need-to-feel-pretty times I wear my sexy underwear, wake up early to do my hair and make up, make sure my clothes are flattering. 

The phases of not caring are the total opposite. I just wake up, throw on whatever clean clothes are around and that's it. I don't even brush my hair, although it usually comes out looking OK anyway once it's dry.

OH! and I flirt. Nothing makes me feel prettier than some good flirtage


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Nov 15, 2009)

It's interesting because things that make me feel pretty, ugly or so-so to myself are often emotional triggers. That might be the issue in itself although I've gotten better at this.

Have a horrible day with everything going wrong? I don't think I'll feel too attractive that day. Things that went wrong will even have nothing to do with how I look or dress, but yet it makes me fold inward and momentarily see myself through this twisted fun house mirror.

I wonder if women are more prone to doing this? I'll have to reflect on that more.

I can objectively see what I look like to myself these days without a problem no matter how I'm feeling, thus pushing past the inward-fun house emotional effect. I think that's a good thing...a sign of progress and emotional maturity...stability if you will.

The title of this thread is interesting too. Maybe there's a different between LOOKING pretty and FEELING pretty. I feel the second is definitely more emotional in nature. It's more than just feeling good about your looks. It means feeling good about you totally.

What I do to bring on that feeling is to pamper myself, take care of me and do things that honor my interests and my nature. I basically try to celebrate myself in some manner. That could be going on a long invigorating walk in a quiet scenic setting. It could mean lazing throughout the day and giving myself nothing to worry about. It could mean treating myself out to a lone dinner or lunch with my favorite food or restaurant. It could mean catching a film, turning on the PC or console for some mindless and indulgent gaming that lasts for at least a few hours or playing dress up in front of the mirror and looking at ways I can and do appreciate my uniqueness.

Here's one we can all forget: spending time with those that remind you that you are truly loved helps too be they animal or human.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 16, 2009)

CCC that was very well put right on the money.


----------



## toni (Nov 16, 2009)

I exfoliate from head to toe. Drop a sexy bath bomb from LUSH. Soak for a long time. Fix my hair and make, get dressed up in a cute outfit, spray on my perfume and go out.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2009)

toni said:


> I exfoliate from head to toe. Drop a sexy bath bomb from LUSH. Soak for a long time. Fix my hair and make, get dressed up in a cute outfit, spray on my perfume and go out.




Please do tell more about those bath bombs......


----------



## toni (Nov 22, 2009)

GEF, here is a link to a corny video showing the sexy bath bomb. Bath bomb video

This thing smells so good, you will feel totally femine. Soak in it for a few minutes and you will smell luscious all day. It is the perfect pick me up. It is a little pricey, 6 bucks a bomb, it is a total luxury.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please do tell more about those bath bombs......



Most bath bombs are made from sodium bicarbonate and citric acid and pressed into some kind of ball shape. It fizzes or "explodes" when dropped into bath water. Color, fragrance oil and/or emollients can be added to be released into the bath water to help the bather relax, soften the skin and smell pretty.
LUSH is a great bath product company that makes these types of bombs. They also have other wonderful products like shower gel, shampoo bars and body butter; all for getting clean and feeling pretty. I enjoy several of their products like the solid shampoo bar. Its perfect for travel. I've seen Edward Norton buying LUSH stuff, but can't confirm if it was for him or not.

A lot of bath bombs leave a residue around the tub from oils and dyes. They aren't hard to get off, but scrubbing the tub all the time can be a hassle.


----------



## Isa (Nov 22, 2009)

toni said:


> This thing smells so good, you will feel totally femine. Soak in it for a few minutes and you will smell luscious all day. It is the perfect pick me up. It is a little pricey, 6 bucks a bomb, it is a total luxury.



Cost is the reason I've broken bombs in half to get more use out of them. Also for me, a whole large bomb can be a bit overwhelming to the senses.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 22, 2009)

_*I love wearing makeup some days I go light (a dusting of concealer under my genetic dark eye circles) or heavy on the weekends. I love eyeliner and eyeshadow! Anyone who has seen my picture can attest to that. 

To feel pretty I like to paint my toenails, I love my feet so much. Foot fetishists would cum at the sight of them.

I like to pamper myself with Bath and Body Works lotion and fragrant spray. 
As a woman, I do not want to look sloppy and unkempt. *_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2009)

toni said:


> GEF, here is a link to a corny video showing the sexy bath bomb. Bath bomb video
> 
> This thing smells so good, you will feel totally femine. Soak in it for a few minutes and you will smell luscious all day. It is the perfect pick me up. It is a little pricey, 6 bucks a bomb, it is a total luxury.





vardon_grip said:


> Most bath bombs are made from sodium bicarbonate and citric acid and pressed into some kind of ball shape. It fizzes or "explodes" when dropped into bath water. Color, fragrance oil and/or emollients can be added to be released into the bath water to help the bather relax, soften the skin and smell pretty.
> LUSH is a great bath product company that makes these types of bombs. They also have other wonderful products like shower gel, shampoo bars and body butter; all for getting clean and feeling pretty. I enjoy several of their products like the solid shampoo bar. Its perfect for travel. I've seen Edward Norton buying LUSH stuff, but can't confirm if it was for him or not.
> 
> A lot of bath bombs leave a residue around the tub from oils and dyes. They aren't hard to get off, but scrubbing the tub all the time can be a hassle.





Isa said:


> Cost is the reason I've broken bombs in half to get more use out of them. Also for me, a whole large bomb can be a bit overwhelming to the senses.



Thanks for the info.- Like the idea of saving money by breaking it in half


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 22, 2009)

_*GreenEyeFairy, you are so beautiful. I love the enticing look on your face! *_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*GreenEyeFairy, you are so beautiful. I love the enticing look on your face! *_



Thank you very much, Happy


----------



## Lina (Dec 10, 2009)

Wearing red or wearing a skirt really helps me feel pretty. Or spending a long time in the bathroom doing things like waxing, tweezing and homemade haircuts feel really nice, of course all of this should include music blasting in the background


----------



## cyrades86 (Dec 10, 2009)

Red lips, high heels, short dress... sorted


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 6, 2010)

I've really enjoyed reading all the replies to this thread! It is not surprising to see that a BBW content with herself does things to CELEBRATE her body, while our thin counterparts tend to deny themselves....Sad really...For them.


"What do You Do To Feel Pretty?"

The SmartAssed Answer: I touch myself!!!


The Serious Answer: 

1: The Unformal Cleansing Ritual: I run a nice hot bath and light some scented candles while listening to deep and powerful music with a lot of female energy. (Think drumming or Loreena McKennit ) Shave off unwanted hair, exfoliate with a loofah and a nice smelling antibacterial soap. (Helps with body acne.) Dry off, and then a silky but not oily lotion with a dusting of powder.

2: Bellydancing!

3: Getting naked in nature!: Relishing in the bounty of an endless sky, enormous mountains, towering trees or vast expanses of water reminds me on a spiritual level of how NATURAL and beautiful it truly is to be ABUNDANT and be a WOMAN on this our MOTHER EARTH. 

Guess what? It's NOT a small world afterall!

4: Getting Dolled Up!: Perfect hair, make-up and diva bomb diggedy clothing really does the trick! Nothing like all those stares to make ya a lil smug!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 6, 2010)

Stealing some of the ideas that I actually do from this thread:

I wear perfume- I wore a different perfume every time I saw this guy for a long time when I first hung out with him. Although he probably didn't appreciate it, it made me feel pretty. Current scent collection: Clinique's Happy, Happy- Heart, and Happy-to-be, Liz Claiborne's Curve, Britney Spear's Fantasy (it's alright) and my newly acquired Armani Code!

I get my hair done- I like to get my hair done for my mama's Christmas Eve party every year. And I dye it on my own sometimes.

I wear a dress with nylons- nylons make me feel pretty sexy!

I get a pedicure.


----------



## toni (Feb 6, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I get my hair done- I like to get my hair done for my mama's Christmas Eve party every year. And I dye it on my own sometimes.



Yes! This works like a charm. I had my hair highlighted last night and I feel all PRETTTTTTTY.


----------



## Micara (Apr 8, 2010)

I, too, am a LUSH addict. I love their bubble bars and shampoo bars. I take a Lush bubble bath about every night and it makes me feel fabulous.

I guess, to feel pretty, I wear dresses a lot. I've always preferred dresses. I don't even think I owned a pair of jeans until I was 12. I was always rather prissy. I also like to wear shoes with heels, but this may be because I am only 5'2" and that's exaggerating a teensy bit.  Also, I like to wear shirts and dresses and show off my cleavage quite a bit. 

I never leave the house without makeup, not even to go to the store. I cut and color my hair and wax my eyebrows myself, because I don't trust anyone else, and I've always been good at hair. I wear my hair very long (almost to my butt) and I don't plan on cutting it anytime soon. I try to smile a lot. I also shake my booty when I walk, and I've been told that I "pose" a lot. Sometimes, when I walk, I hear the song "Barracuda" in my head, and I walk in time to that. Does anyone else do this, or am I just weird? Haha. I think that's just my flamboyant personality.  I guess all those things help me feel pretty. But nothing works quite as well as my boyfriend telling me that I am. :blush:


----------



## Lamia (Apr 9, 2010)

I just had a pedicure for the first time and it was awesome. I feel so pretty. My feet are so soft. She painted me nails pink and put a blue flower on the big toe. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I just had a pedicure for the first time and it was awesome. I feel so pretty. My feet are so soft. She painted me nails pink and put a blue flower on the big toe. I highly recommend it.



Agreed! Pedicures are an awesome way to feel 'pretty'!. I hadn't had one in YEARS and got one recently too and loved it  

I like experiment with makeup when I'm home, try out new things, look at tutorials online and see if I can copy them. Wind up learning some interesting techniques and feeling really pretty in the process


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

I put my face on and dress well. I carry myself with my head held high. I talk to strangers and flirt shamelessly. I throw my head back and laugh until I cry or my stomach hurts or something comes out of my nose. I contribute to spirited debate and do not get easily offended but will not deny irritating people on purpose. I have a mind-blowing orgasm everyday. 

These are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I put my face on and dress well. I carry myself with my head held high. *I talk to strangers and flirt shamelessly.* I throw my head back and laugh until I cry or my stomach hurts or something comes out of my nose. I contribute to spirited debate and do not get easily offended but will not deny irritating people on purpose. I have a mind-blowing orgasm everyday.
> 
> These are a few of my favorite things.



Lol this reminds me of what I did today....the owner/lead doctor came in wearing a blue shirt. He saw me looking and asked me how I was doing.....I simply told him that shirt was a great color on him. I think I surprised him a little


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol this reminds me of what I did today....the owner/lead doctor came in wearing a blue shirt. He saw me looking and asked me how I was doing.....I simply told him that shirt was a great color on him. I think I surprised him a little


Doesn't cost a thing to make someone feel good. And it comes back to you in spades.


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Jun 9, 2011)

paint my toes, beat my face put on a pair of lashes


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jul 27, 2011)

Nothing. I am not the sum of my parts, I am a whole person. We put too much emphasis on being pretty and/or sexy just like our skinny sisters. Anyone wanna know what I do to feel good though? I feed the hungry and I spend time playing outside with my neighbors' kids and grandchildren or go to a metal concert. It makes me feel better than some old mani/pedi or spa and/or mall trip anyday. And yes I do wear my sweats, old sneakers and comfy old stretched-out Joe Satriani t-shirt in public if I feel like it. No one is going to tell me to live in makeup, jewelry, and overpriced fashion clothing just because I am fat and that I have to dress like I have lots of money just to "compete" with other fat women. If that's the case, women like that can just have their little competition without me. My world's more fun and relaxed anyway.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 27, 2011)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Nothing. I am not the sum of my parts, I am a whole person. We put too much emphasis on being pretty and/or sexy just like our skinny sisters. Anyone wanna know what I do to feel good though? I feed the hungry and I spend time playing outside with my neighbors' kids and grandchildren or go to a metal concert. It makes me feel better than some old mani/pedi or spa and/or mall trip anyday. And yes I do wear my sweats, old sneakers and comfy old stretched-out Joe Satriani t-shirt in public if I feel like it. No one is going to tell me to live in makeup, jewelry, and overpriced fashion clothing just because I am fat and that I have to dress like I have lots of money just to "compete" with other fat women. If that's the case, women like that can just have their little competition without me. My world's more fun and relaxed anyway.


 
That's *really not* what this thread is about. Why derail it?


----------



## Ahimsa (Jul 27, 2011)

Well beauty comes with confidence for me, I used to lack confidence about my looks and didn't do much to look good. However my self confidence has become much higher the past year and I just vowed to myself to never hate body again for being ''fat''. It's curvy and beautiful, and guys keep telling me that too. So now, I decided to give up caring what society thinks, and started to wear what I want when I want to. What makes me feel beautiful is:

1) Wearing clothes that emphasize my curves, like low-cut tops and skirts; even tight fitting t-shirts. 

2) Taking care of myself by getting enough sunlight, being clean, using massage oil on my legs and thighs every night to keep them soft and relaxed, using facial scrubs and creams for my body and using perfume every day.

3) Putting on make up to emphasize my big almond dark eyes

4) Taking care of my long long hair (it's completely down my back to the beginning of my butt) and making it look shiny and well cared for

5) (Belly) dancing does wonderful things for my body and makes me feel comfy in my curves =)


----------



## TheMrs (Jul 27, 2011)

I am a girly-girl by nature.
I do many things to feel ultra feminine.
I always use a good shampoo/conditioner. I have highlights in my naturally dishwater blonde/light brown hair. Otherwise it's very dull to me. I tend toward bigger hair. I love full, silky wavy hair on myself.  
After every bath or shower while still wet I spray scented oil all over, then rub it in and dry off. I never had that trouble with itchy dry skin in winter doing that...
I wear makeup almost every single day. If not, I'm not leaving the house. I love makeup. I became addicted at about age 8 when the Avon lady moved in across the street
I'm not a tshirt & jeans kind of girl. That CAN be cute, but it's just not me. I think I own 2-3 tshirts. 
I don't have long nails but I do keep them trimmed and always wear a coat of polish usually just a pinky-nude color. I love having a pedicure. Something about freshly pedicured feet and cute sandals make me happy!
It's a lot of work to be fabulous I tell my husband that all the time! =D
I love being a girl.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 27, 2011)

Just spending a few more minutes on hair and makeup.........I only wear makeup when teaching, but it makes me feel nice.

I used to LOVE perfume and scented soaps, but SO MANY people are really bothered by scents while I was in chemo and now in my Womansong chorus that I am always aware to use no-scent shampoo, hairspray and no longer wear perfume or anything scented. It really can make some feel so sick they have to leave a rehearsal so we have it as a rule now. I would really feel badly if someone was allergic or got sick because of my wanting to smell good. (BUT I will sometimes wear scents at home....never out anymore.)


----------



## violetviolets (Jul 27, 2011)

This might sound silly but keeping my hair long makes me feel pretty. I also love fashion and wearing fake eyelashes. When I want to pamper myself, a relaxing bath is really the most enjoyable and uplifting thing for me.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 27, 2011)

I light a candle, turn on some jazz or classical music, and take a long hot bubble bath.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've never been that girly. Even as a kid I had much more fun playing in the mud and catching toads rather than playing dress up. So, feeling pretty for me is as simple as wearing a blouse rather than a t-shirt. Tossing on a skirt and actually putting on make-up works too. Also, as silly as it sounds, the swish-swish movement of a properly done pony tail also works for me. I'm easy.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 28, 2011)

I like pedicures and manicures and getting eyebrows waxed. Little things like that make me feel purty.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a list and it's all material.... and one is selfish:

* Shave/wax yes, being hairless makes me feel sexy and sadly it's on the top of my list likely cause I'm a very hairy person.
* Wear a bikini, I just came back from vacation, it was the first year I've worn a bikini since I was about ten years younger and a hundred pounds lighter, words cannot describe how sexy it made me feel, but it also may have been my boyfriend's eyes that were glued to me! heheh!
* Nice clothes, not just nice, but skirts and tights, especially thigh highs make me feel sexy.
* Make up, this isn't a big detail to me, I feel I look just as nice with just eyeliner and mascara as I do the full enchilada with foundation and blush and lipstain. 
* My last one, though this isn't necessarily last in that it works the least just that this is my selfish one. I'll bug my boyfriend, whether it be baiting him for compliments or laying in his bed naked while he's playing games and successfully distracting him and ultimately making him fail at his game. 

I'm not big on "pretty" as that sounds cutish to me and I don't think I'm cute, I try to be and from what people tell me it comes out maniacal or deranged in some way. I do however often feel sexy and beautiful, in the very naughty, dark way.


----------



## Teecher (Jul 31, 2011)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Just spending a few more minutes on hair and makeup.........I only wear makeup when teaching, but it makes me feel nice.
> 
> I used to LOVE perfume and scented soaps, but SO MANY people are really bothered by scents while I was in chemo and now in my Womansong chorus that I am always aware to use no-scent shampoo, hairspray and no longer wear perfume or anything scented. It really can make some feel so sick they have to leave a rehearsal so we have it as a rule now. I would really feel badly if someone was allergic or got sick because of my wanting to smell good. (BUT I will sometimes wear scents at home....never out anymore.)



I'm a teacher myself and I can understand. We have folks at my place of work, that have peanut allergies. Which caused the administration to establish rules that prohibit staff from bringing in peanut based products.


----------



## lozonloz (Aug 1, 2011)

Colour madness. I don't care if its clash city and it doesnt actually make me look pretty, colourful clothes make me insanely happy. At the mo my favourite outfit is electric pink leggings and a lime green, purple, pink and red hanky dress. 

I'm like a fruitbowl of fat fun!


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 1, 2011)

I wear really cute/pretty underwear. or I put on really good smelling deoderant! Or OR ORRR.

bubble baffs!


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 3, 2011)

Kibeth said:


> I wear really cute/pretty underwear. or I put on really good smelling deoderant! Or OR ORRR.
> 
> bubble baffs!



Undies, yes, lacy, frilly undies, and when my bra and panties actually match for once, that makes me feel sexy too.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 3, 2011)

"I'm like a fruitbowl of fat fun!"
LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!! I also adore bright, uplifting colors..........enough of black for goodness sake!


----------



## TexasTrouble (Aug 4, 2011)

I put on ridiculously frilly, girly underwear after a long bath and give myself a pedicure. Lately, I've been making myself put on some good smelling lotion as soon as I get out of the shower. I usually forget to do this, but after a month of the routine, my skin's softer than it's ever been, which makes me feel pretty.


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 11, 2011)

GlassDaemon said:


> Undies, yes, lacy, frilly undies, and when my bra and panties actually match for once, that makes me feel sexy too.




matching...?

What is this art you speaketh of?


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Aug 11, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> I put on ridiculously frilly, girly underwear after a long bath and give myself a pedicure. Lately, I've been making myself put on some good smelling lotion as soon as I get out of the shower. I usually forget to do this, but after a month of the routine, my skin's softer than it's ever been, which makes me feel pretty.



There's nothing better than catching a whiff of yourself like 5 hours later, and being like, "oh, I smell good."


----------



## Chubosaurus (Aug 16, 2011)

Vanilla perfume, good fitting bras, short dresses, black liquid eyeliner and big-ish messy hair are things that make me feel pretty in the daytime.

But I feel equally good in cute pajamas.


----------



## Cynthia (Aug 16, 2011)

Piling my hair into a loose ponytail (Okay, it's actually more of a kinky Border Collie tail.)

Putting on way too much Pixi cheek gel in "flushed" to get that "just returned from a snowstorm" look, even in August 

Wearing ultra dark lipstick on occasion (which always looks so lovely on women from Ethiopia, Somalia, and neighboring countries)

And, lastly, wearing really bold or intricate African, Middle Eastern, and Indian necklaces


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 17, 2011)

Kibeth said:


> matching...?
> 
> What is this art you speaketh of?



If I knew I'd probably be a lot better at it. My matching is usually black and black by coincidence or nude and nude cause I do own a white dress, but I hardly fell feminine or sexy with my nude bra, cause it's strapless and I've probably had it for five years and it looks like crap! XD


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 17, 2011)

A loose up-do (my friends and I called it sex hair or French hair lol), skirts, heels, and perfume.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 17, 2011)

I put on this fantastic Pearl and gold earring/necklace set my mother gave me last year...so classy and high-brow, it makes me feel like a modern-day Jackie O'


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 29, 2011)

I love to put on what I deem sassy chick music, something like Hell on Heels by The pistol Annies, Naughty girl or Baby boy by Beyonce, Maneater by Nelly Furtado, Tell me where it hurts by Halestorm  Just whatever you like thats strong, female, and sassy, then dance around to it for a bit. I always find that it makes me feel sexy and I strut around feeling very fem-fatal after doing it. Also if Im going for a softer version of femininity I put on 40s music, a dress, and bake things (brownies and peanut butter cookies are my specialty.) Apparently my musical choice has allot to do with my mood, or vice-versa


----------



## catracha (Aug 29, 2011)

I love clothes, jewelry, shoes, and makeup! I'm always reinventing myself, I love to change my looks often. I've been everything from blonde to brunnette, to redhead. I'm crazy for body washes, scrubs, lotions, and body sprays. I could wear anything and feel good as long as I'm nice and smooth and smelling good. I think that fresh out of the shower is when I feel the most gorgeous, my latest faves are the body washes and lotions from Carol's Daughter. Amazing!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

catracha said:


> I love clothes, jewelry, shoes, and makeup! I'm always reinventing myself, I love to change my looks often. I've been everything from blonde to brunnette, to redhead. I'm crazy for body washes, scrubs, lotions, and body sprays. I could wear anything and feel good as long as I'm nice and smooth and smelling good. I think that fresh out of the shower is when I feel the most gorgeous, my latest faves are the body washes and lotions from Carol's Daughter. Amazing!


Carol's Daughter's Dry Oil Body Spray in Almond Cookie.....good God that's good stuff.


----------



## Ellie (Sep 8, 2011)

I always feel pretty amazing after having my hair done... I just never have anywhere to go afterward so I normally go home and look fabulous on my couch :huh:

Also, fake eyelashes... I lurve them so so much haha.


----------



## starr416 (Sep 10, 2011)

No matter what I have on, even if my hair is pulled back in a bun, if I have a fresh manicure, fresh pedicure and some mascara on I feel pretty


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay, so this might not exactly be what this thread has in mind, but I realized that when I do something I'm good at, and perform, I feel pretty damn hot (hot might be different from "pretty"...I don't feel "pretty" that often, as it seems to be a more dainty and conventionally feminine word that doesn't really resonate with me).

But seriously. After doing improv yesterday, being creative and having fun, I felt hot.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 13, 2011)

*nevermind wrong forum*
disregard plz ty


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 2, 2011)

When I actually started to feel feminine about three years ago, it was straightening my hair, putting on a full face of make-up and wearing ballerina pumps that made me feel pretty.

Now I'm way more relaxed with myself. I wash my hair and put on mascara and feel just right. I think having really long hair now also helps. It's turned into my main pretty 'thing'.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2011)

A few years ago, I was sick and in and out of the hospital. I remember one stay in particular when I was covered in bruises because I was severely anemic and my hair had fallen out. I had open wounds all over my body from MRSA and was deeply depressed and felt and said that I was a monster. It was one of the lowest points of my life and I've had many. 

I'm just going through a long series of low moments now and I think back to that time. I honestly didn't feel human then, never mind feminine or pretty, but I feel different and I think it's because I lived through that point and came out the other side and know I will again.

My friends liken me to a butterfly and a phoenix and sometimes I can't see what they do but they insist and I take a long look and it isn't my appearance. It's knowing that I'm loved and that the people who know and love me believe I'm beautiful. It's being told that my sparkle is slowly coming back and feeling it. It's laughing with my friends, through our tears and bitching about petty stuff too. They've seen the best and worst of me and don't care about what I look like but what's inside.

I guess that my feeling pretty is when I'm happy and loved and have hope in spite of the odds and believe in myself. It's what's inside that makes it that way for me on the outside.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2011)

Good hair days and shirts that bestow the virtues of my rack.


----------



## joyful_laughter (Oct 6, 2011)

Having a great haircut and doing it so it looks awesome (so many compliments on it helps boost a girl's ego, ya know? ) and usually do at least some eyeliner/mascara combo to bring out the eyes. I like to wear a nice top or sweater and get some earrings in. Those things usually all make me feel pretty


----------



## miss_delany (Oct 10, 2011)

joyful_laughter said:


> Having a great haircut and doing it so it looks awesome (so many compliments on it helps boost a girl's ego, ya know? ) and usually do at least some eyeliner/mascara combo to bring out the eyes. I like to wear a nice top or sweater and get some earrings in. Those things usually all make me feel pretty



I feel amazing after I get my hair dyed and cut! also when I have a good pair of jeans on I feel awesome, and ready to go!


----------



## Hathor (Oct 11, 2011)

Shower (nice commodity when you are on hot loads all the time) and on cool days I'll leave my hair down to get curly. Makes me feel cute. 

I wish I could take the time to wear makeup every day, but it's not conducive to what I do for a living. Besides, it's a pain in the ass to get dolled up. I'm not on this earth to impress anyone. I'm one of those WYSIWYG girls.


----------



## joyful_laughter (Oct 11, 2011)

What do you do for a living??.. because I'm disturbed by the term being on a "hot load" all day lmao


----------



## Lamia (Oct 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> A few years ago, I was sick and in and out of the hospital. I remember one stay in particular when I was covered in bruises because I was severely anemic and my hair had fallen out. I had open wounds all over my body from MRSA and was deeply depressed and felt and said that I was a monster. It was one of the lowest points of my life and I've had many.
> 
> I'm just going through a long series of low moments now and I think back to that time. I honestly didn't feel human then, never mind feminine or pretty, but I feel different and I think it's because I lived through that point and came out the other side and know I will again.
> 
> ...



*hugs* I tried to send you rep but I can't.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 14, 2011)

honestly i just spent a few hours laying around in jeans and a bra drinking hot chocolate and i feel pretty frickin pretty. "Pretty" is what you make of it, amirite?


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 7, 2011)

I think all girls...of all shapes and sizes have a hard time sometimes feeling pretty....if sometimes I feel like a complete ugly beast I just look in the mirror and see all the things I like about me and completely ignore the things I hate


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 8, 2011)

I paint my toenails. I think they look so cute pink


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2011)

Since going through a big break up...finding out my ex already was dating someone was very hard on my spirit. (For many years, I did not feel he was even attracted to me!) With the little money I had, I bought sexy lingerie and sexy high heels to be in touch with the sexual being that I am. This felt so good to me, I started getting out of a very deep dark depression I was in. It also put me in the mood to treat myself like a queen. I get up and cook myself a sumptuous breakfast: cinnamon french toast and coffee. I just started doing little things for myself that made me feel pretty and special. 

The people in my life like my mom make me feel gorgeous. She brings me little gifts every time she sees me. She gives me roses, chocolates, my favorite make-up and other little gifts. She is the best!:wubu:

My son says I am beautiful even when I am in my pjs serving him breakfast. He is my little charmer. :wubu:

I have some really wonderful friends here that make me feel pretty as well. I am thankful for all of you. :kiss2:


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 9, 2011)

I usually resort to changing my hair, but I'm trying to grow it out my natural color so I can get a damn job. It is so very very hard not to shave it into a mohawk and dye it purple again.


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Dec 17, 2011)

both my toes and nails


----------



## *Ravenous* (Dec 17, 2011)

When I get new tattoos or piercings lol plan on getting my chest piece done soon:smitten:


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 24, 2011)

I do the shit-shower-shave routine, slather on a ton of body moisturizer, style my hair (usually just down with a flower clipped behind my ear), put on some whore paint and a cute outfit. Sometimes I do it when Im going out on the town, sometimes I do it when Im staying (with a boy ehhhh) and sometimes I do it just to go to the store.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 24, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> I do the shit-shower-shave routine, slather on a ton of body moisturizer, style my hair (usually just down with a flower clipped behind my ear), put on some whore paint and a cute outfit. Sometimes I do it when Im going out on the town, sometimes I do it when Im staying (with a boy ehhhh) and sometimes I do it just to go to the store.




Weren't you the chick that started the Slut thread?

Hahaha.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 25, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Weren't you the chick that started the Slut thread?
> 
> Hahaha.



yes, i am!


----------



## metabliss (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with everyone who says getting their nails done. I do my own and I when I wear french tips or nail decals, I always feel pretty even if the rest of me looks like hell. A smokey eye and a nice perfume are my secret weapons


----------



## Lamia (Jan 9, 2012)

Everytime I see this thread title "What do you do to feel pretty". I keep responding in my head "I rip the faces off of models and sew them on to my own"....I know....I gots issues.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 9, 2012)

The fuck do I want to "feel" pretty for? I am pretty. Bitch, please.

For realsies, though. I usually paint my nails or all those other girly things. Or just text someone and tell them I need some reassurance that I am fucking awesome.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 9, 2012)

Lamia said:


> Everytime I see this thread title "What do you do to feel pretty". I keep responding in my head "I rip the faces off of models and sew them on to my own"....I know....I gots issues.



Bwahahaha do I have issues too if I thought this was hilarious?


----------



## Lamia (Jan 9, 2012)

metabliss said:


> Bwahahaha do I have issues too if I thought this was hilarious?



no because if one or more people think something is ok then it's on it's way to being the norm.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 16, 2012)

i make sure to feel pretty i make the most of what i have i am your typical girly girl never wear jogger,tracksuits or trainers unless im at the gym
have my own style dont really follow the fashion but take note of. i wear a bit of make up during day to work or shopping etc and love to get glammed up for a night out and always make sure i smell nice lots of perfume and body spray on all occassions 






(my natural look)


----------



## Lamia (Feb 18, 2012)

I got a perm today. I have long hair and it's a pretty loose curl. I feel so cute!! :wubu:


----------



## Deanna (Feb 20, 2012)

I look like a child playing dress-up in her mother's closet when wearing dresses, heels, lipstick, jewelry. I've always felt prettiest in jeans and t-shirts, with little makeup, my hair controlled (the best I can do on that front). Most girls are at their most beautiful in this state.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Feb 21, 2012)

Deanna, I feel exactly the same! Kind of weird, really. It's like i wrote it myself. lol 

But really... I feel prettiest when I feel most confident. How I achieve that is by wearing what's comfortable for me, and it isn't heels and dresses. Natural looking make-up... just me. I also find this most attractive in others as well.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Mar 23, 2012)

Girls, to feel like hot stuff today, I turned up some happy jams, and danced around half naked while doing housework. Exercise, clean house, and happy girl. A win overall, I'd say.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 23, 2012)

I went out to a cool little backwoods hippie bar in the middle of nowhere with a friend a few weeks ago. I was feeling good, so I decided to dress up a little. I wore a 50's style black and white polka dotted dress with a vintage slip underneath. Put my hair up in big victory rolls with a big purple flower on the side, slipped into a pair of adorable black heels that look like a pair Ginger would wear as Fred twirled her across the floor. Completed the look with lacy black gloves and a black trench coat. 

I didn't feel sexy or hot. I felt beautiful. I felt feminine. I felt wonderful!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2012)

We need a "LIKE" button for this board!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 27, 2012)

Well fitting jeans and a t-shirt. Dramatic eyes with the rest of the makeup subdued.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 29, 2012)

I saw this quote and thought I'd share it here:

'I wanna know what you see when you look in the mirror on a day youre feeling good. I wanna know what you see in the mirror on a day youre feeling bad. I wanna know the first person who ever taught you your beauty could ever be reflected on a lousy piece of glass' ~ Andrea Gibson


I used to use the mirror and affirmation from others to dictate how I felt about my own beauty. But then I looked outside myself and looked at others and saw that superficial beauty is so fleeting and fragile. True beauty radiates from within and can be found in the most unlikely people and conversely, some of the most outwardly beautiful people I've ever met were ugly and pitiable.

We live in a world where we are all judged nearly always immediately upon first glances and that's the way it is--there's no changing others, but we can change how we view and respond to others and ourselves and it will be reflected back to us. The light inside us and the light we see in others can be beautiful if we're willing to see and believe in it.


----------

